# Dog vomited, now okay but seems lethargic



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I feed chicken and rice or mashed potatoes when my dogs have upset stomachs. Right now my Faelan has an upset due to antibiotics so he will be eating rice and chicken for a few days until I see that the new antibiotics are okay fro him (he has an injured pad).


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Yup, same as above.. Just plain ol' boiled chicken and rice.. And they seem to really like it! Try to resist the urge to add some goodies even if it seems like a great idea!

Once she's "fine" for 3 whole days, you could slowly wean her onto whatever new food you choose.. 

Get well soon Maizee!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with the others about the chicken and rice. And it might be too much seafood for her system. On the Merrick food, did you put alittle warm water on it to make the gravy? I know it says it will make a gravy if you put water on it. But if you switch to a new food, I would avoid putting all the other human food on it anymore. People food is not going to help her eat dog food.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Vomiting 6 times and lethargic? Those are my indicators an immediate vet visit is in order. Check her gums for pinkness. Do not feed anything so the vet can run diagnostic labs and tests. You may actually be dealing with a serious illness and not a simple upset tummy from a food. 

I hope you get her some veterinary attention. When our Barkley presented with those symptoms once he was hospitalized for over a week and the vet told us he might not make it. We never got a definitive diagnosis but a triple antibiotic combination finally helped him. The following year he presented with the same repeated vomiting and lethargy and he was diagnosed with leptospirosis. We almost lost him then, but our vet told us getting him in so soon saved his life and prevented permanent organ damage.

At the very least your vet can give her a Cerenia shot and/or tablets to help her nausea.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The dog equivalent of "toast and applesauce"(what is recommended when our tummies are upset) is boiled 20 minute long grain rice and boiled meat(hamburger or chicken, I think turkey is too hard to digest). Between the oil and the tuna, it was probably too much.... and be careful with eggs (i.e. if they were fried, the grease isn't good).


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I would get her to the vet to make sure she is ok. Her being lethargic bothers me.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

winstonandmaizeesmommy said:


> and she seemed to be okay until around 4 when she vomited 6 times. And it was foul smelling - like she vomited feces, although I didn't find any..


I would get to the vet ASAP.

A quote from link below:

"Dog vomit that smells like feces is usually the product of a bowel obstruction, which will need to be treated promptly. While it is common for dogs to vomit if they have eaten or ingested something that did not agree with them, it should not smell like feces under normal circumstances."

Dog Vomit Smells Like Feces


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

As a nurse with 35 years experience, I can tell you that there is no worse smell than dog vomit.

I would be concerned with deydration in a dog who is vomiting that much. And the lethargy is a huge red flag. I too would be at the vets.


----------



## Mayas way (Jan 23, 2011)

*2nd the vet visit...*

....especially with any signs of white gums and/or ears. Sue rushed Casey in last week with the whites and it was quite serious. In the NW area pacific salmon (scavenged) is canine toxic. So we are kinda' fish hesitant. Actualy near paranoid now, and the vet doc reviews our GR chow/supplement list. ~Dave


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hope Maizee is feeling better.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

unless she is a poop-eater...vomit that smells like sh!t is not a good sign...


----------

